# Party Entertainment/Activities help (adult party)



## stang233

I go over this every year but as the party gets bigger and I expand the haunt I need more idead for activites during the haunt party.

Last year:
Bobbing for shooters
Black Jack W/fake money for auction at end of party (prizes i buy)
Palm Reading
Beer Pong
Pin Tail on Donky

The party was a big hit last year but I feel like I need more activies to keep the party going. I considered darts, but it take up so much room.

Help me out guys what other idea can you think of. I added another 350 sq feet of covered heated space for the party this year.

Very hard to see because its dark get past the first 20 seconds or so its better but here is a video of last years party


----------



## silentskream

we have a (primarily) adult party as well, and i thought i'd do my own version of a ring toss game this year.. 

lay out several witch hats on a board, and then get some cheapo rubber snakes/lizards and tie them into ring shapes.

I was also thinking about a candy-corn twist on traditional quarters.. but i'm not sure how well that'll work.

we've never really done games, but i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Haunted Spider

If you city allows it and if you have a back drop to do it ( fence protecting your neights houses) with, zombie paintball. My city allows a paintball gun to be shot, and I have a river behind my house with a hill going down so it is easy to call that my back drop, no homes to hit. We cut out plywood zombie targets, buy a case of tournament grade paint so they shoot straight and won't jam the gun, and a few tanks of CO2, and fire away. Put a red dot on the gun last year and sighted it in with flatline barrel for straight shots. Kids loved it but the adults just ate it up as most had never shot one.


----------



## silentskream

Spiderclimber said:


> If you city allows it and if you have a back drop to do it ( fence protecting your neights houses) with, zombie paintball. My city allows a paintball gun to be shot, and I have a river behind my house with a hill going down so it is easy to call that my back drop, no homes to hit. We cut out plywood zombie targets, buy a case of tournament grade paint so they shoot straight and won't jam the gun, and a few tanks of CO2, and fire away. Put a red dot on the gun last year and sighted it in with flatline barrel for straight shots. Kids loved it but the adults just ate it up as most had never shot one.


hmm.. if your city doesn't allow it - water guns might be another option.


----------



## Anda

Our party will be adults too and I've been putting a lot of thought into how to keep the savages amused.  It helps that we'll be having cocktails but I also wanted a few games. My (non-finalized) thoughts:

Costume contest, of course! Prizes for the scariest, slu-sexiest winkin and cutest. Even the surly husbands have been told that they need to put a little effort in. Anyone who doesn't dress up gets a racecar temporary tattoo in the middle of their forehead.

I haven't really figured out exactly how I'll set this up, but it's another idea. I'll have cards in a bowl that everyone gets to draw from one at a time. Sometimes you win a prize from a bucket. Sometimes you have to eat something gross. I was originally thinking shots but not everyone drinks and I don't want to put them on the spot. So probably lychee eyeballs, stuffed date roaches and something involving jell-o.

I Never for the ladies. We like to talk when we get together and I know we'll have a lot of fun. A couple of our friends haven't met more than once or twice so it'll let us all loosen up.

And because the guys will retreat into their own space while we gab, I'm putting together drinking games for our horror movies. That way they can pick one out together and have a good time.

I read Tarot and might get the cards out if someone asks, but whenever I read at parties I always get requests for full readings and I don't have time to have fun. So one question apiece!


----------



## silentskream

i just thought o this a little while ago - we have a badminton set that we received as a housewarming gift.. I think i'm going to turn it into a BATminton set.. paint the rackets black, and i'm not sure what to do about the birdie to make it more "batlike" 
i'd like it to be black, but I don't want to mess up the functionality..

anyway - you might wanna do something like that if you've got outside space.


----------



## fontgeek

SilentSkream, did you mean a badminton set rather than backgammon?
I don't think I've ever heard of a "birdie" for backgammon, and why you would need to have outdoor space for backgammon puzzles me too.


----------



## fontgeek

Try showing something like Young Frankenstein, Monty Python and the Holy Grail, or the Rocky Horror Picture Show. Use a projector and show it as large as you can, have popcorn and munchies like the going to the movies in a theater, you can even do up movie posters and "tickets" that can also be used for a drawing or something.
These kinds of movies offer fun to go with the "horror" and most of the guests will know the lines and scream them out along with the actors on screen anyway. Do a trivia contest based on the movie either before or after the movie for fun or for prizes.
Pumpkin carving? Maybe done in teams?


----------



## silentskream

fontgeek said:


> SilentSkream, did you mean a badminton set rather than backgammon?
> I don't think I've ever heard of a "birdie" for backgammon, and why you would need to have outdoor space for backgammon puzzles me too.


hahaha yes, i meant Badminton. I was sitting here looking right at the stupid set and i STILL got it wrong. *sigh*

ANYWAY i need to change it to BATminton set without messing up the functionality of the birdie/battie.

:googly:


----------



## Anda

Silentskream, I wonder if the birdie could be painted. Maybe paint it all black and add little red eyes to the rounded end? Or paint two sides of the other end black and leave the rest white, to look like wings?


----------



## silentskream

yes i think that's a good idea.. but the ball part is a weird sort of plasticy spongey rubber material, so i'm not sure what paint to use that won't get all chipped up, and will still be good and bouncy...


----------



## Hairazor

We always did "pin the nose on the witch" instead of tail on donkey. At our party last year we did musical chairs, using spooky music of course, and it was the biggest hit of the party. All ages loved it.


----------



## tweety16_6

we usually do a halloween themed charades. if you have a big crowd you can always split up in 2 groups. it's hilarious most of the time!


----------



## Lilly

Silentskream >try taking one and cutting the plastic into bat wings and see if it flies ..if so then paint them black..

Stang233..back to party games>> 
how bout pin the head on a zombie instead of donkey
pass the severed arm or leg from between the legs ..if you drop it your out


----------



## midknightmoon

*Zombie Apocalypse game*

At my parties I have a hard time getting everyone together for an activity/game so I usually do something that doesn't need everyone and is quick. I came up with Zombie Apocalypse since Zombies and brain eating is popular. Place about 10 (however many you want) brains around before the party then announce part way into the party that there is a Zombie Apocalypse. Have everyone try to find as many brains as possible. Have each brain numbered underneath. Then pick a number and that person wins a gag gift. Let everyone else keep the brains for any time they have ever lost their mind.


----------



## stang233

I have decided Hammerschlogin will be fun at my party. That is now another activity .


----------



## spookymulder76

midknightmoon said:


> At my parties I have a hard time getting everyone together for an activity/game so I usually do something that doesn't need everyone and is quick. I came up with Zombie Apocalypse since Zombies and brain eating is popular. Place about 10 (however many you want) brains around before the party then announce part way into the party that there is a Zombie Apocalypse. Have everyone try to find as many brains as possible. Have each brain numbered underneath. Then pick a number and that person wins a gag gift. Let everyone else keep the brains for any time they have ever lost their mind.


I thought about doing something similar with blucky skulls.

Also I came up with a game called Wake the Dead I've not had 
The chance to try. I would like to put a large cemetery in my 
Backyard, making it as safe as possible, and have everyone jump 
In looking for blucky bones that have either been numbered or 
Have colored dots. Prizes would depend on what number or color 
Had been found. Or just have a few prize bones. 
The name comes from The Addams Family movie.


----------



## silentskream

stang233 said:


> I have decided Hammerschlogin will be fun at my party. That is now another activity .


ok fisrt i read the wikipedia explanation of what hammerschlogin is, and it seemed really dumb.
then i saw this video, and am quite amused:


----------



## stang233

To make it even better you are suppose to use a 2lb pointed sledge.


----------

